# FRANCE - IHF World Handball Championship 2017



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

DEL


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm sceptic concerning Bordeaux.

Yes it was in the plan to build this arena but looking at how the grand stade of football is criticized i daren't imagine contributors to accept a new project :|


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Bordeaux "Grand Arena" is a 100% private project, dear ! 


(btw, why don't you read before all the info I collected and wrote in the presentation I posted...)


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

100% private?
Then it doesn't explain why months ago some fears were expressed concerning the sustainability of the project?



> Vague d'inquiétudes sur le projet Arena
> 
> La crise retarde la signature des enseignes et fait douter les élus.
> 
> ...


Please tell me.

And do you have the date concerning the first works?

2013 as a completiion date is very vague!

I don't bet on this project due to the economic context.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Why do I get the feeling that this thread will end up being nothing more than round 238 of Axelferis v parcdesprinces?  The arena planned for Lyon/Villeurbanne makes me drool. What a great design that is. :drool:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

@ Axel: 'extra large letters' just make your point d****r, nothing more..  !


Anyway (and for the 90th times, or so), I give up trying to make you understand what is: "Not to generalize a single info", or "do not take into consideration what happens(ed) in Lille for your 'global/universal analysis'.. etc, etc, etc.....etc". hno:


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for starting the thread PDP!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

again each time i make a relevant statement, some guys find useful to treat me like a troll hno:

I just spread an info which has been given several weeks ago.

Where i mentionned the case of Lille talking about Bordeaux??! :? ??

Paranoia is spreading everywhere :nuts:


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope these stadiums with an indoor arena mode won't have a lot of obstructed views.

And I think that hosting President's Cup in a such big arena is total nonsense.People will invade the arena to watch matches like Australia vs Greenland or Cuba vs Algeria... for sure!


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

^^
Like I said (I don't remember where) I think the French spectators will be on the halls after a huge media rehash.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Boriska said:


> ^^
> Like I said (I don't remember where)


Here :



Boriska said:


> Pour le remplissage, je suis sûr qu'avec un plan com' à rabacher dans la tête des français, ils seront au rendez-vous (comme en 1998 )


And I agree with you on this one !


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank's parcdesprinces.

Google Translate c'est assez mauvais.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

I think people will be surprised by attendance and I do think so in a good way! Handball is getting bigger and bigger comparatively it's growing faster than BBall over a shorter period of time in Europe! BBall is still ahead cause it had a serious lead to start with! But in Europe Handball is getting seriously big (Germany, Spain, and Scandinavia have very serious leagues, same goes in Russia and a slew of Eastern European countries and with strong teams in Africa (Tunisia, Egypt, Angola). Handball is also getting bigger in South America (Brazil and Argentina) There should be quite a lot of people packing the arenas! Besides the French team is literally on a roll! They've been the team to beat for a serious while! With a little luck this team will still be as strong in 2017!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm pleased that the bigger attendance will be located in new arena somewhere near...


----------



## Boriska (Apr 9, 2011)

You know Axel, I'm sure that Bordeaux will not be the only Arena with a problem.
We are in France, the nimby's country :lol:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Agree Boriska !  The context will produce another "nancy" :lol:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Didn't know Handball was this big in France, nice!

I look forward to watching the games in 2017!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> The context will produce another "nancy" :lol:


An article for you my dear pessimistic Axel (since you looooooove to make an isolated case a general/universal truth :bash:


Read and learn ! (about Bordeaux future Arena): Au pays du promoteur de l'Arena


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you pdp for this "propaganda" article :speech:

I 'll believe in this project when first cranes will be there 

But be sure i am for this arena too. In France we need this.


----------



## shopzzs (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks!nice it .


----------

